
Strong Towns' Hiring Process - mlinksva
Strong Towns is frequently discussed on HN, but submitting this because their hiring process seems interesting: 1) answer questionnaire 2) if selected, answer another questionnaire 3) if selected, interview 4) if selected, offer; no name&#x2F;id&#x2F;cv until end.<p>See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.strongtowns.org&#x2F;journal&#x2F;2020&#x2F;1&#x2F;13&#x2F;strong-towns-is-hiring and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.strongtowns.org&#x2F;journal&#x2F;2020&#x2F;1&#x2F;19&#x2F;questions-and-answers-for-our-open-positions<p>Do any tech companies use a similar process? Does it have a name?
======
pokku
You bring up an interesting hiring process. I have not considered giving it
emphasis. From what I've compiled so far, I have found that thoughtbot also
anonymizes applications. They still accept a resume, but they redact things
like names, school information, pronouns. Basically anything that would
distinguish a person unfairly.

They also have a more in-depth application than usual tech companies. I've
compiled their interview process here[0].

I will be monitoring this thread to see what other companies are there and may
add a new filter. If you're looking for different hiring practices, I hope [0]
could serve as a good resource.

[0]
[https://introview.io/company/thoughtbot/](https://introview.io/company/thoughtbot/)

